# Seasonal Site Prices ****updated****pic Added



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all,
I currently have a lead on a seasonal site (40' x 50') that will cost me about $1500/year. Is this a fair price, or should I keep looking? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you, 
Joe


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fairly open ended question as we don't know the quality of the site...location...amenities...etc.

Also, how many nights will you stay there? 100 night a year...only $15 a night. 15 nights a year....$100 a night.

Just not sure how you plan to use this. Let us know...and some more experience guys will chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry about the lack of information, I'll try to be a little more thorough so I can get everyones opinion on this. 
The lot is bigger than I thought initially, it is actually 80' x 80'. The campground is in a private community, so once I buy the lot, I become a member and that will entitle me to discount golf on three courses, two outdoor pools, and one indoor pool. The campground has a heated outdoor pool, play area (basketball, playground, pavalions, etc.), indoor pavilion where they host bingo and other activities, game room, store and there are several comfort stations placed around the campground. 
Last year we camped almost every weekend from April to October...we plan on doing the same or more this year.
Thank you,
Joe


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've never priced out permanent sites, but I pay $600/year for storage.








That's something to factor in.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How far from home and this next question, only you can answer. When you lie in bed on Monday night after spending the past weekend at the season site, are you looking forward to Friday afternoon so you can do it again??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jbmanno said:


> Sorry about the lack of information, I'll try to be a little more thorough so I can get everyones opinion on this.
> The lot is bigger than I thought initially, it is actually 80' x 80'. The campground is in a private community, so once I buy the lot, I become a member and that will entitle me to discount golf on three courses, two outdoor pools, and one indoor pool. The campground has a heated outdoor pool, play area (basketball, playground, pavalions, etc.), indoor pavilion where they host bingo and other activities, game room, store and there are several comfort stations placed around the campground.
> Last year we camped almost every weekend from April to October...we plan on doing the same or more this year.
> Thank you,
> Joe


Wow....that is a LOT of camping for sure. I'd say (without knowing the daily rate) the $1500 a year is worth it. The only thing I see as a down side is you'll mentally lock yourself into camping there all the time as you've paid for it. For us, getting out to 8-10 different spots a year is best. YMMV....


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's how we figured it. We went seasonal 3 years ago and wouldn't ever go back.

We pay $1,400 a year. The site is large...probably 30X70 ft. and the resort has boat docks, swimming pool, lodge, church services, ice machine etc. It's on a nice lake in the Ozarks and is about 2.5 hrs. from home.

Now, here was our reasoning. At $32 a month for storage in Kansas City and having to set our schedule by the storage hours (out of lot by 6 p.m. Friday, etc.) we found ourselves only using the unit about 6 times a year. So, adding the 80 or so more dollars to the monthly fee to set it somewhere was pretty much a no brainer. We use it as a lake house, and it's nice to have a home base. Oh, and now that fuel is so high, we drive down the economy car.

Our plan this year is to not go for so many single weekend trips, but fewer long trips...i.e. 4 day weekends 10 times instead of 20 shorties. Save on fuel.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You certainly have to start with whether that style of camping suits year. We're more the "try new places" kind of family right now.

You mention "comfort stations". For that kind of money I'd want a full hookup site I can call my own (i.e. never have to move the trailer). To me, a big part of the whole point would be eliminating all the bother with using the trailer, not only the towing it around but the filling freshwater tanks and dumping stuff too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Depending on the campground and whats available, its in the average range. After reading what you say is available, I would say its a good price. Will you be having guests other than someone else who camps, the daily cost of a visitor is also something to find out.

Make sure that you are allowed to leave it on site in the off season. I have seen some places charge extra for that or they require to you remove it. That possible cost should also be weighed.

Since your not asking whether its a good idea or not, I d say, go for it.

My parents had a seasonal site for 17 years and loved it.

You do know, we require a picture after getting set









John


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Depending on the campground and whats available, its in the average range. After reading what you say is available, I would say its a good price. Will you be having guests other than someone else who camps, the daily cost of a visitor is also something to find out.
> 
> Make sure that you are allowed to leave it on site in the off season. I have seen some places charge extra for that or they require to you remove it. That possible cost should also be weighed.
> 
> ...


Gotta let you all know, here in New England there are mediocre campgrounds getting $3,000 a season and more. One of the better CGs in Maine gets around $4,000....Looks like your $1500 is a steal!
Bob


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, this is great. The campground is open year round, they just shut off the water from October/November to February/March depending on weather. The sites are actually bought, you get a deed with them. The $1500 I will shell out every year is for maintenance fees and taxes for the community. The sites have metered electric, free water but NO sewer...which means I have to get a blue boy. I love going to new campgrounds, but working construction, many Fridays nights I don't get home till late and sometimes I have to work Saturdays. I am thinking that if I want to go elsewhere, I could just hook on and go...the site is easy in/out.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

This is our second season as Seasonal campers. Although last year, we didn't get the site until July and then had 4 trips already planned so our camper didn't stay there a whole lot. This year, we plan on staying put. Just in fuel prices alone, it's cheaper and we get to camp more often.

The campground we go to is 20 minutes north of Lancaster. $1500 is what they were charging for their water and electric sites and around $2000 for full hookups. I've got to say, since you are BUYING the site and then the $1500 is yearly maintenance, I would want full hookups. Those blue tanks get OLD - especially since each of your tanks is about 40 gallons. How big do those blue tanks come? Just a thought.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm seasonal this year. I have water, sewer, and metered electricity. I also have phone hookup if I want it and wireless internet for a minimal charge. I'm not sure of the size of my lot, but I like it. I have a campsite rental next to which gets rented only a handful of times through the season. The other site next to me is small and hasn't been rented for years, so I have some real elbow room.









The campground has fishing, paddle boats, swimming pool, miniature golf, baseball field, basketball, volleyball, horseshoes, a huge rec room, and weekend activities. I'm close to the the ranger station, shower rooms, and the playground to keep an eye on my kids. If we need it, there is a great restaurant five minutes away along with a gas station that has beverages!!







There's also a Super WalMart about 15 minutes away too!!

I'm paying a bit more than the 1500.00, but not much.

AND I'M MOVING MY TT TOMORROW!!!
















- Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't forget to take your camera tomorrow when you move in, as we're gonna want to see some pictures ASAP.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't forget to take your camera tomorrow when you move in, as we're gonna want to see some pictures ASAP.


The pics might not be until Saturday - The forcast for Friday is isolated T-storms and windy - I still can't wait though!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We have a seasonal lot. It's not amenity laden...it's secluded and quiet. I wake up and hear birds, frogs, watch deer, owls, and chill. There's no pool, playground, bath house or overnighters. There are golf cart trails, woods, meadows, ponds, and good people. (oh, and a huge lake)

~We pay $1100 per year. Unit stays all year...no moving it or storage fees.
~Pay our own electric, cable and phone...if so desired.
~Care for you own lawn...but you can do what you want to it. 
~Water/sewer/garbage included.
~Our lot is wooded all around, and is about 100' x 50' (prolly bigger).
~Last season, we spent 35.5 nights in the trailer there.
~It's about an hour drive from home...so we spend many more days there...and come home. (Jetskiing, or just killing time. I have every other day off)
Sometime we sleep over, and I leave there and travel to work when necessary.
We never have to tow the unit anywhere. (we've done that for years, and enjoyed it) Our last trip out with the OUTBACK took us over 1.000 miles, and cost MUCH more than a seasonal site...and that was only one weeklong trip. (keep in mind, gas prices were even lower than now and I got 7-12 MPG towing)

We didn't transition to 'seasonal' to save money. We did it because it was a better fit for us at this stage of our lives. I enjoy RVing/camping...in any form. (heck, I'd stay in a tent...I just wouldn't get my wife in it!) Right now...this is what we like. Who knows what the future will bring.

So, to I'll answer your question with a question. "Is it worth it TO YOU?"


----------



## kbickers (Oct 8, 2007)

We pay about $2100 for our seasonal site that is on a 10k acre lake with boat ramp, docks, restaurant, and full hookups. I could find places for less, but we wanted a place on the lake to use our boat.


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

We decided to buy the site. It's actual size is 80'x80', it includes both sheds, concrete pad, clay horse shoe pits, concrete fire ring and fence.







Kids love it!!


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We love having a seasonal. It took us a while to come to that conclusion......saves on gas.....don't need the hubby to drive the motorhome there.....Love to go to the Outback in the Poconos. Someday we will be able to take the Outback all over. For now we have our "family" and enjoy each weekend.

You can always give it a try for one season and see how you like it. We are on our third season. Two Outbackers at Mt Vista, Marshalls Creek, PA.

Hope to see anyone that can make it!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats a nice size seasonal









Around here the seasonals are maybe 20 % bigger than the reg sites.......maybe.

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thats a nice size seasonal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really a seasonal. He bought it and pays $1500 a year maintenance fees. Doesn't make much sense to me, but whatever works for you.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

$1500 is cheap compared to NY/NJ seasonals.

The Jelly stone is $4500/year only 1 1/2 hours away
Our beach spot is $3200/year and 4 hours away
where we are going this weekend near the upper jersey shore beach is $2700/year and 1 1/2 hours away

If it has all the amenities and you like it sounds like a deal, good luck


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We too have thought about a seasonal site,, but we too like going to different areas. We love camping near capemay and alot of the campground there have seasonals, but they are pretty pricey. Just wondering,do you put in your slides when you are not there or do you leave them out? I think if we ever went seasonal we would get one of the permanent trailers with the sunroom,, etc.


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

I leave the slides out just for the simple fact that I am under a bunch of trees and don't feel like climbing up there every week to sweep it off. Even when I parked the camper at my house, after we would get back from a weekend, I would put the slides out. The only time that it is closed for extended period of time is in the winter months as I don't want a snow/ice buildup that may force its way under the seal.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice site !! Congrats!


----------

